# Elezioni regionali in Sicilia del 5 novembre 2017



## 7vinte (2 Novembre 2017)

Il 5 novembre 2017 si terranno le elezioni regionali in Sicilia per il rinnovo del consiglio regionale e per l'elezione del nuovo presidente. Super favorito nello Musumeci. 
I candidati principali:

-Nello Musumeci (Forza Italia-Lega-FDI-Diventerà Bellissima-UDC) 
-Giancarlo Cancelleri (Movimento 5 stelle) 
-Claudio Fava (MDP-Campo Progressista,RC) 
-Fabrizio Micari (PD,AP,altri)


----------



## 7vinte (2 Novembre 2017)

Inutile dire che fossi siciliano voterei Musumeci


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2017)

Mi verrebbe da dire "poveri siciliani". Roba da turarsi il naso proprio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Inutile dire che fossi siciliano voterei Musumeci



Ma hai visto chi c’e in lista ? :O 

Ex mafiosi e Galeotti ( non scherzo )


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2017)

Anch'io voterei per Musumeci, anche se a naso penso che vincerà quello dei 5s alla fine


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Anch'io voterei per Musumeci, anche se a naso penso che vincerà quello dei 5s alla fine



Parliamo un attimo seriamente , dico sul serio .

Hai visto che nelle liste del cdx ci sono galeotti appena usciti di prigione e pregiudicati ? Li voteresti veramente ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2017)

Non sarà il massimo, ma sempre meglio che votare per un fan dell'"abusivismo di necessità" e per chi ha come proposta più forte quella di costruire infrastrutture tagliando lo stipendio ai politici


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non sarà il massimo, ma sempre meglio che votare per un fan dell'"abusivismo di necessità" e per chi ha come proposta più forte quella di costruire infrastrutture tagliando lo stipendio ai politici



Quindi tu razionalmente voteresti un galeotto con compagni gente che è stata in galera e non uno ( che secondo il tuo ragionamento ) propone di tagliare al 80% il suo stipendio e di tutti i parlamentari per usare i soldi per strade e asili ? 

Mi stai dicendo questo ? Ho letto bene ?


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2017)

Gli elettori di Musumeci non sono mafiosi, sono elettori orientati a destra che vogliono votare a destra. Ci sono degli impresentabili? È una cosa inaccettabile, ma non per questo bisogna votare chi fa proposte assurde come quelle dette sopra

Perché il reddito di cittadinanza non è possibile, e anche perché con i soldi degli stipendi tagliati non ci si fanno le finanziarie


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gli elettori di Musumeci non sono mafiosi, sono elettori orientati a destra che vogliono votare a destra. Ci sono degli impresentabili? È una cosa inaccettabile, ma non per questo bisogna votare chi fa proposte assurde come quelle dette sopra
> 
> Perché il reddito di cittadinanza non è possibile, e anche perché con i soldi degli stipendi tagliati non ci si fanno le finanziarie



No non mi hai risposto , scegli : 

Galeotti ed ex galeotti 
Proposta che non ti piace di usare il taglio stipendi per gli asili e strade 

Il problema di questo paese è questo , la gente che fa il tuo ragionamento ( grazie a Dio sempre meno e di solito con età +60 ) preferisce votare un insieme di galeotti piuttosto che dare un opportunità a nuovi ragazzi COMPETENTI . 

Comunque il problema non si pone perché ne io ne te voteremo ma mi meraviglio a leggere che qualcuno voglia dare il voto razionalmente a dei galeotti . 

Poi ci lamentiamo


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Novembre 2017)

Senti, pensala come vuoi, non ho voglia di fare un dibattito 

Però alcune cose :
Prima ti ho risposto dicendo che gli elettori di musumeci non sono mafiosi, cosa che ti lasci intendere, ma semplicemente elettori di destra che però non vogliono ripiegare sui grillini a prescindere da chi c'è in lista.
La mia critica sul taglio stipendi non è perché è sbagliato (figurati, in Sicilia poi), ma perché è un disperato tentativo di recuperare consensi facili, perché con gli stipendi abbassati dei parlamentari regionali non ci paghi asili o simili
Poi, che gli amministratori grillini siano competenti è tutto da vedere, soprattutto vedendo in giro per l'Italia
In ultimo, ho 22 anni e non voto m5s, e ti assicuro che non tutti i ventenni/trentenni eccetera votano m5s

Chiudo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Novembre 2017)

Veramente nulla nelle parole di Lollo faceva sottintendere che chi vota pdl sia mafioso/delinquente. Ti ha senplicemente fatto una domanda che tu per più post hai evitato.. e in ultimo hai provato a deviare totalmente l'argomento
Anche a me interessa la tua risposta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (3 Novembre 2017)

Purtroppo vincerà Musumeci. Il voto a delinquenti vari della lista Musumeci è possibile perchè se una persona si è bollata "sono di destra" allora si vota a destra, ignorando in pratica tutto il resto. E' la psicologia del mulo coi paraocchi, tutto qua


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Senti, pensala come vuoi, non ho voglia di fare un dibattito
> 
> Però alcune cose :
> Prima ti ho risposto dicendo che gli elettori di musumeci non sono mafiosi, cosa che ti lasci intendere, ma semplicemente elettori di destra che però non vogliono ripiegare sui grillini a prescindere da chi c'è in lista.
> ...



Ti rispondo domani che cercare di convincere voi Berluscones è difficile a quest’ora  

Siete rimasti in 4 ma duri come il muro


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Veramente nulla nelle parole di Lollo faceva sottintendere che chi vota pdl sia mafioso/delinquente. Ti ha senplicemente fatto una domanda che tu per più post hai evitato.. e in ultimo hai provato a deviare totalmente l'argomento&#55357;&#56842;
> Anche a me interessa la tua risposta.



Ma infatti non era assolutamente quella la mia intenzione


----------



## vanbasten (3 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il 5 novembre 2017 si terranno le elezioni regionali in Sicilia per il rinnovo del consiglio regionale e per l'elezione del nuovo presidente. Super favorito nello Musumeci.
> I candidati principali:
> 
> -Nello Musumeci (Forza Italia-Lega-FDI-Diventerà Bellissima-UDC)
> ...



ovviamente non voterò. idem per le nazionali e comunali. non ho tempo da perdere per il solito teatrino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ovviamente non voterò. idem per le nazionali e comunali. non ho tempo da perdere per il solito teatrino.



Fratello Siciliano permettimi di dire che sbagli di grosso. La tua regione più di ogni altra è stata STUPRATA dal sistema e dalla malavita e l'unica arma che hai in mano per interrompere ( utopicamente o no si vedrà ) questa strada verso il baratro è il tuo voto. 

Ricorda che ogni tuo NON VOTO è un voto doppio per chi ( PD e Forza Italia ) il voto se lo compra con 5 euro tramite liste piene di galeotti abituati al voto di scambio. 

Vai a votare , vota chi preferisci ma ricordati *" Se non voti non hai il più il diritto di lamentarti "*


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Senti, pensala come vuoi, non ho voglia di fare un dibattito
> 
> Però alcune cose :
> Prima ti ho risposto dicendo che gli elettori di musumeci non sono mafiosi, cosa che ti lasci intendere, ma semplicemente elettori di destra che però non vogliono ripiegare sui grillini a prescindere da chi c'è in lista.
> ...



E' mattino mi sono appena svegliato e la mia lotta all'italianità dell Italiano può continuare : 

Cito ogni tua parte: 

*Tua parte : Prima ti ho risposto dicendo che gli elettori di musumeci non sono mafiosi, cosa che ti lasci intendere, ma semplicemente elettori di destra*

Dove trovi scritto che io voglia dare dei mafiosi a chi vota DX ? io , mio padre e la mia famiglia abbiamo votato a DX per anni ( salvo poi pentircene amaramente ) 

*Tua parte : però non vogliono ripiegare sui grillini a prescindere da chi c'è in lista.*

Mi stai CONFERMANDO che voteresti dei mafiosi galeotti al posto che un programma che legittimamente può non piacerti dove si usano stipendi dei parlamentari per gli asili e strade ? 

*Tua parte : perché è un disperato tentativo di recuperare consensi facili, perché con gli stipendi abbassati dei parlamentari regionali non ci paghi asili o simili*

C'è un grande , grandissimo problema in quello che scrivi .. i consensi facili li cerca chi promette di fare il ponte sullo stretto di Messina o togliere il bollo sulla prima macchina ( lo dice ancora come lo diceva nel 1994 ) e poi PUNTUALMENTE non lo fa. 

Il grillino dice una cosa che già fa , il M5S già si taglia l'80% dello stipendio e lo usa per strade e asili e micro credito per le imprese . La truffa la fai se prometti ( come il PD e FI ) e non fai non se stai facendo da anni la tua promessa. 

*Tua parte : che gli amministratori grillini siano competenti è tutto da vedere, soprattutto vedendo in giro per l'Italia*

Perlomeno sono GIOVANI con 2 lauree nel loro campo , sembra strano ma verranno messi dal M5S assessori con titoli di studio COERENTI con i loro ruoli , se studi farmacia non puoi fare l'assessore dello sport . Se non hai la terza media non puoi fare l'assessore all 'educazione ( ogni riferimento è puramente casuale  ) 

*ho 22 anni e non voto m5s, e ti assicuro che non tutti i ventenni/trentenni eccetera votano m5s*

Grazie a dio non votiamo tutti il M5S altrimenti mi inizierei a fare un problema , " non condivido i tuoi ideali e le tue idee ma lotterò per far si che tu possa continuare a pensare cosi " . 

La democrazia è alla base di tutto. 

Per concludere , io non capisco ma credimi te lo dico con il cuore in mano come si possa continuare a votare il tuo carnefice. 
Hai 22 anni e quindi probabilmente vai a scuola ( me lo auguro ) e quando Berlusconi è salito al potere nel 1994 tu non eri ancora nato. 

In tutto il corso della tua vita Forza Italia ( e il PD sia chiaro ) con la Lega Nord hanno avuto la possibilità di rivoluzionare questo paese il particolare il tuo amato presidente che in una legislatura prese una percentuale bulgara con la quale avrebbe potuto CAMBIARE LE SORTI DI QUESTO PAESE e invece utilizzo la sua maggioranza per le leggi ad personam ( sai cosa vuol dire ? se non le conosci ti consiglio di informarti ) . 

Io purtroppo quando parlo di politica trovo tantissima ignoranza , inteso come ignorare la storia .

Saluti , buona giornata e w il dibattito.


----------



## smallball (3 Novembre 2017)

credo anche io che ci sara' un'affermazione del Centro Dx


----------



## vanbasten (3 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fratello Siciliano permettimi di dire che sbagli di grosso. La tua regione più di ogni altra è stata STUPRATA dal sistema e dalla malavita e l'unica arma che hai in mano per interrompere ( utopicamente o no si vedrà ) questa strada verso il baratro è il tuo voto.
> 
> Ricorda che ogni tuo NON VOTO è un voto doppio per chi ( PD e Forza Italia ) il voto se lo compra con 5 euro tramite liste piene di galeotti abituati al voto di scambio.
> 
> Vai a votare , vota chi preferisci ma ricordati *" Se non voti non hai il più il diritto di lamentarti "*



Ormai non mi lamento più, so fin troppo per farmi prendere ancora per i fondelli. A cominciare dai 5 stelle, una valvola di sfogo creata dai lorsignori per tenere in piedi il sistema criminale vigente da almeno 70anni e piu. Mi spiace essere drastico ma attualmente nulla può cambiare.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2017)

Ragazzi ho una proposta: vista la netta inaffidabilità d'ora in poi potremmo evitare di pubblicare exit pool e partire delle proiezioni (come dovrebbero fare in tv)?


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ovviamente non voterò. idem per le nazionali e comunali. non ho tempo da perdere per il solito teatrino.



Amico devi assolutamente votare. Al limite vita scheda bianca ma devi votare perché è morta gente per il diritto di voto. 

DEVI VOTARE PER TE 
DEVI VOTARE PER I TUOI INTERESSI 
DEVI VOTARE PER L'ITALIA 
DEVI VOTARE FORZA ITALIA!!


----------



## Hellscream (4 Novembre 2017)

Io sono stato sorteggiato per fare lo scrutatore, (prima volta in vita mia!) vi saprò dire qualcosa! (Domani mattina mi devo presentare alle 6, sento già il sonno di domani...)


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io sono stato sorteggiato per fare lo scrutatore, (prima volta in vita mia!) vi saprò dire qualcosa! (Domani mattina mi devo presentare alle 6, sento già il sonno di domani...)



Aggiornaci


----------



## 7vinte (4 Novembre 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Io sono stato sorteggiato per fare lo scrutatore, (prima volta in vita mia!) vi saprò dire qualcosa! (Domani mattina mi devo presentare alle 6, sento già il sonno di domani...)



Aggiornaci. Tu chi voti?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Amico devi assolutamente votare. Al limite vita scheda bianca ma devi votare perché è morta gente per il diritto di voto.
> 
> DEVI VOTARE PER TE
> DEVI VOTARE PER I TUOI INTERESSI
> ...



A parte l ultima frase concordo con te


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2017)

*Primi Exit Poll:
Musumeci (Forza Italia) 35-39%
Cancelleri (M5S) 33-37%
Micari (PD) 16-20%
Fava 7-11%*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll:
> Musumeci (Forza Italia) 35-39%
> Cancelleri (M5S) 33-37%
> Micari (PD) 16-20%
> Fava 7-11%*



Ma la gente come ha fatto a votare Musumeci  . 
Comunque aspettiamo


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll:
> Musumeci (Forza Italia) 35-39%
> Cancelleri (M5S) 33-37%
> Micari (PD) 16-20%
> Fava 7-11%*


Musumeci con un miliardo di liste è solo di due punti sopra. Spero perda, così Berlusconi riceve un'altra stangata, dopo il flop della sua intervista da Costanzo che è stata rimandata in onda stamattina quando dovrebbe essere silenzio elettorale. Patetico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Musumeci con un miliardo di liste è solo di due punti sopra. Spero perda, così Berlusconi riceve un'altra stangata, dopo il flop della sua intervista da Costanzo che è stata rimandata in onda stamattina quando dovrebbe essere silenzio elettorale. Patetico.



A si ? Non lo sapevo , a questo punto vale tutto .


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2017)

Vincono i 5 stelle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Vincono i 5 stelle.



Sperem


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2017)

Forza Musumeciiiiii


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2017)

Affluenza?


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

Comunque Forza Italia è al 13% ( meno del Pd )


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2017)

Il voto ai 5stelle è palesemente un voto contro Musumeci ed i candidati "mafiosi" ed i siciliani negli ultimi anni stanno cercando in tutti i modi di liberarsene della mafia perché sono stufi. Sperando che i 5stelle lì siano veramente l'ALTERNATIVA.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

Ma scusate perché nessun tg parla degli exit poll indicando le voci come completamente inutilizzabili ?


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sperem



io sono di tutt'altro schieramento politico ma sono sicuro che vada così..


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Novembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> io sono di tutt'altro schieramento politico ma sono sicuro che vada così..



Ma guarda io lo spero solo perché sarebbe uno schiaffo in faccia a chi si è permesso di candidare galeotti e pregiudicati


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2017)

*Le prime proiezioni danno alla pari Musumeci e Cancelleria al 34%*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Le prime proiezioni danno alla pari Musumeci e Cancelleria al 34%*



Elezioni che si giocheranno sul filo e considerando che chissà quanti si sono venduti per 5€ il rammarico è ancora più grande . 

Ma il Pd al 10% ? Che sberla ..


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma scusate perché nessun tg parla degli exit poll indicando le voci come completamente inutilizzabili ?



Ormai sono anni che le proiezioni degli exit poll risultano errate..penso ormai sia uno strumento poco utile..la gente ormai spesso mente anche solo per il gusto di fregare quelli che fanno le proiezioni..io tipo lo farei se mi chiedessero fuori dal seggio cosa ho votato


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2017)

*Seconda proiezione:
Musumeci 35%
Cancelleri 34%*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai sono anni che le proiezioni degli exit poll risultano errate..penso ormai sia uno strumento poco utile..la gente ormai spesso mente anche solo per il gusto di fregare quelli che fanno le proiezioni..io tipo lo farei se mi chiedessero fuori dal seggio cosa ho votato



Pure io


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pure io



ti immagini che figo raccontare a quei fessi "ho votato PD"...proiezioni exit poll che danno il PD al 32% col Fiano di turno a spipparsi a Porta a Porta o da mentana..poi arriva la prima proiezione e da il Pd al 23-26%...panico in studio...


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ti immagini che figo raccontare a quei fessi "ho votato PD"...proiezioni exit poll che danno il PD al 32% col Fiano di turno a spipparsi a Porta a Porta o da mentana..poi arriva la prima proiezione e da il Pd al 23-26%...panico in studio...



ahahhaha 


suicidi di massa in diretta ... hahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Comunque lo dico adesso che le proiezioni ( con un margine di errore del 38% , si trentottopercento ) danno i candidati alla pari. 

*ma la gente come diavolo ha fatto a votare Musumeci ?* 

io capisco che molti ( vecchi ) siamo ancorati alle abitudini e alle persone che gli stanno rovinando la vita da 30 anni e che magari il cambiamento possa far paura ... ma come fai a preferire una banda di Galeotti e pregiudicati al M5S ? 

E' una cosa senza senso ... tu , tua figlia la manderesti al mare con 2 estranei.. uno è una galeotto mentre l'altro non lo conosci . 

fate voi se io devo scegliere razionalmente di mandarla con il galeotto.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Novembre 2017)

Ho votato,e l'ho fatto perché non ci sto a non dire la mia una volta che ce ne danno la possibilità, altrimenti è troppo facile lamentarsi e basta,senza far nulla per cambiare. È chiaro che siamo sempre alla scelta del "meno peggio",ma ho votato secondo la mia coscienza, perché sono nata a Palermo nell'anno delle stragi,sono vicina alla laurea in legge e sono stanca di vedere questa terra bellissima che amo con tutto il cuore stuprata dalla stessa gente che si allea con la mafia da 30 anni. Sono stanca di dovermene andare per lavorare e di non vedere cambiare nulla anno dopo anno. Vincerà chi vincerà,e forse non cambierà nulla ancora una volta,io però posso dire che nel mio piccolo ci ho provato come faccio in ogni cosa,e la mattina posso guardarmi allo specchio e non sentirmi colpevole di immobilismo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

Gli elettori di csx hanno votato in massa Cancelleri col voto disgiunto, questo è il motivo del testa a testa
Senza voto disgiunto il cdx avrebbe vinto di 11 punti

Come liste il cdx è al 38% mentre m5s e csx quasi pari al 28%

Il voto disgiunto a prescindere dal risultato è una follia, una cosa buona del rosatellum è che non lo prevede, basta con sti elettori che votano un candidato e poi assegnano i seggi agli avversari


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

Voglio dire, guardate che storture


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2017)

*Aggiornamento proiezione:
Musumeci 38%
Cancelleri 36%*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Pare proprio che vincerà musumeci per un pugno di voti . 

Incredible come la Sicilia scelga ancora una volta di non rinascere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

Dai voti reali lo scarto sembra maggiore


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dai voti reali lo scarto sembra maggiore



Beh oramai è indifferente , certo che c'è veramente rammarico . 

Il M5s triplica i voti ma pensare che una regione come la Sicilia voglia ancora farsi governare da un accozzaglia di partiti ... brr brividi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

La lista di salvini e meloni viene data al 7/9%, risultato enorme considerando che sono soprattutto voti di salvini (fdi era legata soprattutto alla lista diventerà bellissima)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2017)

Il problema vero è che la gente non vota comunque. Io non so come si possa subire e basta , io voterei chiunque non sia affiliato alla solita cricca per manifestare il mio odio e disprezzo totale. Non votando ci si incula due volte. Si presentasse una gallina e i soliti, voterei la gallina

Comunque le elezioni nazionali saranno uguali, m5s intorno al 25% come sempre, coalizione di destra sul 34, coalizione sinistra sul 30.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il problema vero è che la gente non vota comunque. Io non so come si possa subire e basta , io voterei chiunque non sia affiliato alla solita cricca per manifestare il mio odio e disprezzo totale. Non votando ci si incula due volte. Si presentasse una gallina e i soliti, voterei la gallina
> 
> Comunque le elezioni nazionali saranno uguali, m5s intorno al 25% come sempre, coalizione di destra sul 34, coalizione sinistra sul 30.



E invece se leggi cosa scrive [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] ti dice che piuttosto che votare il M5S voterebbe anche un galeotto solo perché indicato da Berlusconi .

La fine della razionalità


----------



## neoxes (6 Novembre 2017)

Il 47% degli italiani è analfabeta funzionale, di cosa vi stupite?


----------



## Heaven (6 Novembre 2017)

Non ho ancora incontrato uno che votasse Mesumeci per le idee e non perché gli hanno promesso qualche favore, giuro

La politica è una pagliacciata


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora incontrato uno che votasse Mesumeci per le idee e non perché gli hanno promesso qualche favore, giuro
> 
> La politica è una pagliacciata



È solo una questione di tempo , prima o poi i vecchi che votano in massa i vecchi politici moriranno e finalmente le nuove generazioni potranno risorgere . 

Ci vuole tempo , forse non era ancora pronta la Sicilia per la svolta . Altri 5 anni di stupri sociali e poi magari...


----------



## rot-schwarz (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È solo una questione di tempo , prima o poi i vecchi che votano in massa i vecchi politici moriranno e finalmente le nuove generazioni potranno risorgere .
> 
> Ci vuole tempo , forse non era ancora pronta la Sicilia per la svolta . Altri 5 anni di stupri sociali e poi magari...



ma se le nuove generazioni fanno ancora piu' schifo, senza idee, sepmpre che lo stato deve risolvere i problemi..e i cinque stelle sono ancora peggio di quelli che ci sono, vedi roma solo chaos..


----------



## vanbasten (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È solo una questione di tempo , prima o poi i vecchi che votano in massa i vecchi politici moriranno e finalmente le nuove generazioni potranno risorgere .
> 
> Ci vuole tempo , forse non era ancora pronta la Sicilia per la svolta . Altri 5 anni di stupri sociali e poi magari...



in alto i cuori, a riveder le stelle, onestà, uno vale uno. i 5 stelle da venditori di fritelle diventeranno dei veri e propri cittadini e ci salveranno dalla catastrofe!


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> in alto i cuori, a riveder le stelle, onestà, uno vale uno. i 5 stelle da venditori di fritelle diventeranno dei veri e propri cittadini e ci salveranno dalla catastrofe!



L'arca di DiMà

Saleeeete tooootti fratelli


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Primi Exit Poll:
> Musumeci (Forza Italia) 35-39%
> Cancelleri (M5S) 33-37%
> Micari (PD) 16-20%
> Fava 7-11%*


Non voglio fare il precisino, ma Musumeci non è solo forza italia ma anche UDC e Salvini. Fosse solo Forza Italia sarebbe al 16% e i 5 stelle vincerebbe con una facilità storica. 
Vanno sommati i voti a UDC e Salvino


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> in alto i cuori, a riveder le stelle, onestà, uno vale uno. i 5 stelle da venditori di fritelle diventeranno dei veri e propri cittadini e ci salveranno dalla catastrofe!



Fino a prova contrario quelli che fino ad oggi hanno governato ci hanno portato ad disastro attuale. 

I grillini che non sappiamo cosa faranno , magari più schifo ma almeno hanno il beneficio del dubbio e del mio voto fino a prova contraria.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'arca di DiMà
> 
> Saleeeete tooootti fratelli


----------



## Mille e una notte (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pare proprio che vincerà musumeci per un pugno di voti .
> 
> Incredible come la Sicilia scelga ancora una volta di non rinascere.


Imho sono cambiate molte preferenze rispetto al giorno del referendum. C'erano molti simpatizzanti grillini che nel tempo hanno perso convinzione (forse si aspettavano miracoli a Roma) e si sono buttati su Musumeci pensando di "andare sul sicuro" + favoritismi e schifo vario ed ecco che vincerà lui


Heaven ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora incontrato uno che votasse Mesumeci per le idee e non perché gli hanno *promesso qualche favore*, giuro
> 
> La politica è una pagliacciata


Sono di Palermo e posso confermare un episodio del genere con un consigliere candidato di Musumeci. E' uno schifo reale purtroppo, non sono frasi fatte, succedono veramente. Ma la ggente si diverte a fare il verso ai 5 stelle. Bravi compliments, siete furbi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2017)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> ma se le nuove generazioni fanno ancora piu' schifo, senza idee, sepmpre che lo stato deve risolvere i problemi..e i cinque stelle sono ancora peggio di quelli che ci sono, vedi roma solo chaos..



Le nuovi generazioni in larga parte saranno totalmente disinteressate, faranno parte dell'astensione in futuro. Tra l'altro mi sembra la generazione più facilmente manipolabile, non tanto a livello politico, quanto a visione del mondo, consapevolezza ecc... Sono soggetti a forti influenze che prima non c'erano. La diffusione assoluta della stupidità attraverso internet e il pensiero unico non potrà che contagiare larghe fasce di ragazzi. 
Ciò che peserà nel futuro più prossimo, 10/20 anni al massimo, sarà la scomparsa del voto degli anziani che rafforzerà il voto dei 30enni di oggi che saranno i 40enni/50enni di domani. Così come potrebbero pesare in maniera altissima i voti degli stranieri.

Comunque sia, mi aspetto un futuro di melma 

Non tanto per questioni politiche o per le varie ladrate, quanto per il non pensiero dilagante.

Nella nostra società non c'è più l'uomo al centro di tutto, ma solo il denaro fine a se stesso.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

*1914 sez su 5300
Musumeci 38,70% 
Cancelleri 35,60% 
Micari 18,80%
Fava 6,20%
La Rosa 0,80% *


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *1914 sez su 5300
> Musumeci 38,70%
> Cancelleri 35,60%
> Micari 18,80%
> ...



Beh direi che è fatta , ha vinto Musumeci .


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh direi che è fatta , ha vinto Musumeci .



Aspettiamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo



Di solito la forbice si allarga non si è mai ristretta in 30 anni di politica .


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Novembre 2017)

A prescindere dalle simpatie politiche di ognuno, è però davvero fastidioso l'atteggiamento di molti grillini, che insultano e si sentono "superiori" a chi vota diversamente da loro (e non sto certo parlando di lollo, preciso, ma di molte schifezze che vedo su facebook)
In generale, stanno compiendo lo stesso errore che ha compiuto la sinistra: considerarsi "superiori" a chi vota diversamente è il primo passo per sembrare arroganti e perdere l'elettorato.

Io conosco diverse persone che non votano M5S solo perchè non vogliono avere il rischio di essere paragonati alla base media dei grillini che è uno schifo inverecondo a livello di apertura mentale e tolleranza.
Inoltre, mi risulta che l'esperienza grillina a Torino, Parma e Roma soprattutto, sia stata abbastanza disastrosa da legittimare l'opinione di chi non si fida.

La verità è che, per quanto uno possa essere polarizzato, il voto per il PD, per il M5S, per FI, per la Lega, per FDI, per ogni partito esistente (Rifondazione, forza nuova e casapound compresi) sono ugualmente legittimi e dignitosi.
Uno può essere in disaccordo quanto vuole, può scherzare, ma compatire o criticare coloro che votano diversamente è la morte del contradditorio e della democrazia.
Se volete una prova, andate su Marione, su Club Luigi di Maio, sulla pagina del movimento o di Di Battista su facebook, e leggete le decine di migliaia di messaggi di ODIO verso coloro che "stanno affossando la sicilia", colpevoli di non aver votato M5S.

A me questo atteggiamento ripugna e disgusta.
Viva la libertà, viva la democrazia, viva l'opinione: e viva il presidente regolarmente eletto della Sicilia, chiunque egli sia.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

Il 28% a livello di partito comunque per il m5s in Sicilia è un pessimo risultato, con la legge elettorale corrente nei collegi uninominali sarebbe un trionfo per il cdx
Pur avendo puntato tutto sulla Sicilia e avendo mandato tutti i leader non hanno sfondato
Se non era per il voto disgiunto degli elettori pd oggi Cancelleri avrebbe perso ampiamente

Vedo sondaggi che danno il m5s al 28% su base nazionale... Ma dove? A malapena raggiungono quella soglia nel loro feudo in Sicilia. 

Enorme 7% di noi con Salvini in Sicilia


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il 28% a livello di partito comunque per il m5s in Sicilia è un pessimo risultato, con la legge elettorale corrente nei collegi uninominali sarebbe un trionfo per il cdx
> Pur avendo puntato tutto sulla Sicilia e avendo mandato tutti i leader non hanno sfondato
> Se non era per il voto disgiunto degli elettori pd oggi Cancelleri avrebbe perso ampiamente
> 
> ...



Feudo ? la sicilia è la regione della mafia e del malaffare da sempre infatti è storicamente di Dx


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Feudo ? la sicilia è la regione della mafia e del malaffare da sempre infatti è storicamente di Dx



Che pesantezza  da quando il m5s è forte nella politica nazionale la Sicilia è sempre stata la regione in cui va meglio, nel 2013 al senato in Sicilia il m5s ha preso il 29,5. Oggi a malapena raggiunge il 28 pur essendo passati 5 anni
Perché a fini nazionali è il risultato delle liste che conta, non altri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Enorme 7% di noi con Salvini in Sicilia



Il 7% di Salvini in Sicilia è qualcosa di assolutamente impensabile fino a qualche anno fa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Viva la libertà, viva la democrazia, viva l'opinione: e viva il presidente regolarmente eletto della Sicilia, chiunque egli sia.



Sempre , quella è la priorità . 

Sai , io capisco il tuo discorso e siccome lo vedo da dentro capisco l'atteggiamento di quelle persone anche non condividendolo. 

Io stesso a volte mi meraviglio quando leggo di gente che vota Berlusconi perchè non mi capacità di come una persona possa riporre ancora fiducia in un Leader politico dopo 30 anni di schiaffi e insulti. 

Io come ho ripetuto tantissime volte non condividendo il voto di determinate zone politiche farò di tutto per difendere il loro diritto al voto e il loro diritto di pensiero .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Un dato abbastanza curioso : 

I 20mila voti che per adesso fanno la differenza sono di Messina dove è candidato per F.I. quel Francantonio Genovese che è ex leader del PD Siciliano . 

Incredibile come a spostare la bilancia che in quasi tutti gli altri comuni Siciliani è praticamente ferma alla parità sia un singolo comune con un ex esponente PD .


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il 7% di Salvini in Sicilia è qualcosa di assolutamente impensabile fino a qualche anno fa.



Per ora i dati reali danno la lista unica Meloni salvini al 4,5


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per ora i dati reali danno la lista unica Meloni salvini al 4,5



Cavolo è vero, il corriere ha messo i nomi delle liste non facendole riconoscere e mi sono confuso  gran risultato comunque, ora è 4,8%, manca uno 0,2 per una storica elezione di consiglieri


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Cavolo è vero, il corriere ha messo i nomi delle liste non facendole riconoscere e mi sono confuso  gran risultato comunque, ora è 4,8%, manca uno 0,2 per una storica elezione di consiglieri



Vanne ma è lista unica con FDI, non solo lega


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vanne ma è lista unica con FDI, non solo lega



Non proprio, nel simbolo ci sono sia i simboli della lega e fdi, ma la maggior parte dei candidati in lista è della lega.
Un elettore di fdi se voleva votare le personalità del proprio partito in queste elezioni doveva votare la lista del presidente "diventerà bellissima" dove praticamente tutti i candidati sono di fratelli d'Italia.
Anche oggi Mentana diceva che i 2/3 di elettori della lista congiunta erano leghisti


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A prescindere dalle simpatie politiche di ognuno, è però davvero fastidioso l'atteggiamento di molti grillini, che insultano e si sentono "superiori" a chi vota diversamente da loro (e non sto certo parlando di lollo, preciso, ma di molte schifezze che vedo su facebook)
> In generale, stanno compiendo lo stesso errore che ha compiuto la sinistra: considerarsi "superiori" a chi vota diversamente è il primo passo per sembrare arroganti e perdere l'elettorato.
> 
> Io conosco diverse persone che non votano M5S solo perchè non vogliono avere il rischio di essere paragonati alla base media dei grillini che è uno schifo inverecondo a livello di apertura mentale e tolleranza.
> ...




Ma insomma, quel "chiunque egli sia" per me è sbagliato. Se eleggessero totorina non è che sarei felice per dire 


In linea teorica quello che dici è giusto ed è un principio sensato e di valore, ma come sempre cozza con la realtà per i limiti enormi che abbiamo. Concordo quando parli dello snobbismo in generale. Questo comunque riguarda tutte le parti politiche, basta andare a guardare le pagine degli ultrà dei vari schieramenti per capirlo. Ognuno in sostanza da del pirla all'altro, ogni tifoso della propria "squadra politica" ha sempre ragione e l'avversario sempre torto. E' sempre stato così e sempre lo sarà.

Fosse uno snobbismo derivato da una consapevolezza reale sarebbe capibile, dopo una delusione ci sta che la gente si sfoghi, ma in realtà è mero tifo e basta. 


L'esperienza nelle città che citi non mi pare assolutamente che sia disastrosa, è più una percezione frutto di un assalto mediatico per screditare che altro. 

L'esempio per eccellenza credo sia Parma per dimostrarti quanto dico. Pizzarotti è stato massacrato in maniera indegna i primi anni di mandato, definito uno scemo pirla e incapace, anche qui ci sono vecchi thread a riguardo. Poi sono sorti problemi con la base del partito e magicamente per i media è diventato un genio, un sindaco di valore, uno dei pochi del m5s che si salva ecc...  Non credo che l'operato di un sindaco sia cambiato così drasticamente nel giro di un anno.
Sindaco rivotato e riconfermato, sintomo che ha fatto bene alla fine. 

Questa cosa di Pizzarotti poi per me è emblematica di quanto possa fare bene il m5s. Tutti guardano il lato negativo per via delle divisioni e quant'altro. Nonostante la cosa non sia stata gestita bene, bisogna comunque dire che senza il m5s, gente come pizzarotti non ha nessuna chance di fare strada, se non tramite gravi compromessi. Nonostante tutto lo vedo un risultato positivo. Poi starà a lui confermare in futuro se c'era buona fede negli attriti o meno


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Novembre 2017)

Mancano 700 sezioni, quasi tutte da Catania e Messina, che sono i luoghi dove musumeci va più forte, si profila un 40% a 34


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mancano 700 sezioni, quasi tutte da Catania e Messina, che sono i luoghi dove musumeci va più forte, si profila un 40% a 34



Si più o meno sarà così ..


----------



## Heaven (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un dato abbastanza curioso :
> 
> I 20mila voti che per adesso fanno la differenza sono di Messina dove è candidato per F.I. quel Francantonio Genovese che è ex leader del PD Siciliano .
> 
> Incredibile come a spostare la bilancia che in quasi tutti gli altri comuni Siciliani è praticamente ferma alla parità sia un singolo comune con un ex esponente PD .




Precisiamo che Francantonio Genovese è agli arresti domiciliari. Il Genovese è suo figlio 20enne... no comment.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Precisiamo che Francantonio Genovese è agli arresti domiciliari. Il Genovese è suo figlio 20enne... no comment.



Si chiedo scusa , il figlio .

Questo dal nulla ha preso VENTIMILA VOTI , stranezze tutte italiane


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

Sono molto contento. Spero che il divario aumento ancora. Ora Forza Italia al 16,40. Con quella che mancano da Messina arriva minimo al 17%


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono molto contento. Spero che il divario aumento ancora. Ora Forza Italia al 16,40. Con quella che mancano da Messina arriva minimo al 17%



Il movimento vale 2 volte FI e 3 volte il PD , purtroppo se si vuole veramente far la differenza bisogna correre da soli ma come vedi se gli altri si uniscono in 4/5 gruppi parlamentari pur di non far vincere il movimento è dura .

Ci sarà da ridere a veder “ governare “ questa coalizione di destra ma che ha vinto con i voti del figlio di un mafioso galeotto di Sinistra.

Che ne pensi ?


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non proprio, nel simbolo ci sono sia i simboli della lega e fdi, ma la maggior parte dei candidati in lista è della lega.
> Un elettore di fdi se voleva votare le personalità del proprio partito in queste elezioni doveva votare la lista del presidente "diventerà bellissima" dove praticamente tutti i candidati sono di fratelli d'Italia.
> Anche oggi Mentana diceva che i 2/3 di elettori della lista congiunta erano leghisti



Certo ma se in Puglia forza italia presentasse due liste,quella classica e un'altra, voterei quella con il classico simbolo


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

*Musumeci 40% 
Cancelleri 34,6%*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

E il Pd, anche stavolta, il giaguaro lo smacchiano alle prossime elezioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> E il Pd, anche stavolta, il giaguaro lo smacchiano alle prossime elezioni



Che falliti , a quanto sono arrivati ? 15% ?


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che falliti , a quanto sono arrivati ? 15% ?



Lista Pd al 12%. Micari 18%


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il movimento vale 2 volte FI e 3 volte il PD , purtroppo se si vuole veramente far la differenza bisogna correre da soli ma come vedi se gli altri si uniscono in 4/5 gruppi parlamentari pur di non far vincere il movimento è dura .
> 
> Ci sarà da ridere a veder “ governare “ questa coalizione di destra ma che ha vinto con i voti del figlio di un mafioso galeotto di Sinistra.
> 
> Che ne pensi ?



Ma che per non far vincere il movimento!! Forza Italia,Lega,FDI (prima Alleanza Nazionale), Udc stanno insieme dal 1994 quando il movimento non esisteva


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

*5211/5300 
musumeci 40% 
cancelleri 34,6% 
micari 18,6% 
fava 6,1% 
la rosa 0,7%*


----------



## 7vinte (6 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *5211/5300
> musumeci 40%
> cancelleri 34,6%
> micari 18,6%
> ...



*stesso risultato con 5238 sezioni[/color]*


----------



## smallball (7 Novembre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *5211/5300
> musumeci 40%
> cancelleri 34,6%
> micari 18,6%
> ...


e' andata come da previsione,certo che il 46 % di votanti fa capire come la gente vorrebbe mandare tutti e 945 i componenti di Camera e Senato a casa...e tutti i partiti continuano a ignorare colpevolmente tutto questo


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2017)

Ma non credo proprio: Siciliani Liberi ha preso lo 0,7% mentre tutti gli altri partiti sono comunque legati ai 945 che stanno a Roma.


----------

